# Any knitting groups in SE Wisconsin?



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was wondering if there were any knitting groups in the Germantown/ Menomonee Falls area of WI. I'd like to find some new friends that enjoy knitting like I do. I'm only a beginner, but am eager to learn more. Thanks.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Check with your local yarn shop for groups. My senior center has a knit/crochet group that meets once a week for 1 1/2 hours. We each bring our project and sit around and gab but there's always help if we need it. I love it.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in Eagle Wisconsin. I know the LYS have groups. I was in a group but it disbanded....was sad to see it go. Knitch in Delafield has a number of groups that meet.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

There is a group that meets at Starbucks on Hwy 100 off of Greenfield Ave. West Allis area. Near the Sam's Club. They meet on Wed. of each week. Ages and experience varies. All are friendly and helpful. Size of the group also varies as to who is able to attend that week. You will get exposure to many knitting techniques. Great group. Just show up and buy a beverage and join in the fun.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I am also in Eagle!! Small world
Gail


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My friends go to the library in Menomonee Falls one night a week. Call and check it out. I live to far north to go there. I belong to a stitch and ?itch at the local yarn store in West Bend. Peggy will show you a good time. jinx


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## aMaryknitter (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Elaine, You might want to call the Germantown Library. I've heard some libraries in Waukesha County have knitting groups. Good Luck.
Mary


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

what time i would like to stop one day


----------



## trishay79 (Jan 14, 2015)

If you're still interested in learning, I've started a list of anything I can dig up in Waukesha-Milwaukee-Washington counties as far as crochet groups. I am adding the ones closest to where I live first, but I am always adding more as I come across them. Here's the list:

https://stretchyourdollarwaukesha.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/free-local-crochet-knitting-groups/

That said,
Community Center of Sussex has a group on Thursdays 9am-11am that meets. It is on Maple Avenue near the Armory.

Sussex Library had a group that disbanded. If anyone wants to get another one going with me, preferably on Tuesdays and Fridays 1pm-3pm at the Sussex library please email me at [email protected]

I found the New Berlin Public Library that meets Monday nights from 6pm to 8pm very enjoyable.

Menomonee Falls has a group I think...I was about to look it up and try to find it...I am not sure on the details


----------

